# Epsein



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headlines:



> FBI launches an investigation and AG Barr announces a DOJ probe after pedophile Jeffrey Epstein committed suicide by hanging himself in prison ahead of his sex trafficking trial


Like huntin1 term suicided, I wonder which of Epseins pervert buddies had him suicide. Clintons?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah......one of Trump's buddy's.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

oke: oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Of course all the conspiracy theories will come out now on this one.

Especially with all they "mysterious" deaths with people related to the Clinton's.

But what I cant understand and needs to be looked into is... Why was he still not on suicide watch? Or why was the orders removed? Or what happened??

Child molesters never last long in prison especially one as notorious as him. I hope he rots in hell. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To many coincidences. It's as if all the stars alighned for his death.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Not we can add "being Epsteined" to our vernacular. This country is a very very bad place. Olympic athletes kneeling on podiums while other countries stand and salute their anthem. Soldiers involved in smuggling drugs and illegal aliens across our southern border. Thousands of unborn children murdered every year. Mentally unstable people roaming around murdering the innocent. A large portion of the population hooked on drugs(legal and illegal). Gangs roaming streets murdering each other and innocent people in droves. I could go on and on about how deep satan has his paws into the fabric of this once great country. It is a sad state of affairs indeed.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Epstein was Israeli Intelligence and gathered work on their behalf to the Mossad.
US Politicians have been doing Israels bidding for decades now, and we NOW know the reason why, Blackmail.
On film with young girls and boys.

On a personal note: I believe Epstein is probably alive, shipped out of there and is back safe IN Israel after plastic surgery.
He was too valuable an asset. Any harm to him would discourage other Israeli spies and Intel assets to talk and confess.
BY WAY OF DECEPTION, THOU SHALL DO WAR. -Mossad Motto
See book 'By Way Of Deception' by Victor Ostrovsky, turncoat Mossad agent. Now in hiding.


----------

